# Storm Tracker 2690 Tread won't engage



## zallmand (11 mo ago)

Hi, new to the forum and to snowblowing. We had a Storm Tracker 2690 left at our house when we bought it. I started it up fine, it blows snow, but only the right tread will engage in drive. The left tread will rotate if enough downforce is applied to allow the right to drive it but I am fighting to keep it straight and manually have to turn it. It is more work than shoveling at this point. Any tips on how to fix this issue?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If it has trigger steering, maybe one of the cables is too tight.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Need Some Pics And Better Info 4 This 1. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

zallmand said:


> Any tips on how to fix this issue?


Here is the service manual and your other manuals...


----------



## VaSnowfighter (Dec 20, 2021)

zallmand said:


> Hi, new to the forum and to snowblowing. We had a Storm Tracker 2690 left at our house when we bought it. I started it up fine, it blows snow, but only the right tread will engage in drive. The left tread will rotate if enough downforce is applied to allow the right to drive it but I am fighting to keep it straight and manually have to turn it. It is more work than shoveling at this point. Any tips on how to fix this issue?


Is the left trigger returning to the down position when you release it? When you squeeze it, it should have spring tension on it, and snap back when released. If not, put the unit in the service position, pull the belly pan, and look for a broken spring at the pawl for the left steering planetary unit. In order for the track to be powered, the spring puts tension on the pawl, which engages, and locks the outside drum, keeping it from spinning, which puts power through the planetary unit to the final drive. Also check for a binding, or pinched cable.


----------

